# FPS Drops i7 8565U



## strepito66 (Aug 12, 2021)

so, it has been like 1 year since i have huge fps drops in all games and i noticed that when this happens, also the cpu usage get a drop down.

i've tried my best following similar problems on the forums and i tried to use throttlestop to fix the issue. these are my settings (throttlestop with these didnt resolve the issue.

i've also attached some limit reasons after a game session with several drops


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 12, 2021)

To take a screenshot, hold the Windows key and the Shift key down on the keyboard. While those two keys are held down, push the S key. Use the left mouse button to draw a box around your ThrottleStop image. This will save an image into the clipboard. Now you can open up Paint and do a CTRL+V to paste the image into Paint. Many forums allow you to Paste an image directly into a message which is even easier.

A lot of the features in the ThrottleStop FIVR do not work correctly in Windows 11 unless you disable virtualization. My desktop board has a feature in the BIOS called Intel VMX Virtualization Technology. Disabling that might help. The Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL2) might also need to be disabled. The ThrottleStop Forum on Notebook Review has some more information about using ThrottleStop in Windows 11.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				




After you disable VMX and WSL2, you need to reboot. Before running ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file so ThrottleStop can start with default settings. If you see 0.3799 in the FIVR monitoring table voltage column or if you see some weird memory speed or some weird turbo ratio numbers, ThrottleStop is not working correctly. ThrottleStop needs to be able to access the voltage control register and that is not possible when virtualization is being used.

Post a screenshot of the FIVR window after you get that fixed and turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop. Play a game for at least 15 minutes. When finished testing, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize the log file. Attach a log file to your next post so I can see how your CPU is running. This log will be in the ThrottleStop / Logs folder.


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 12, 2021)

I usually use the print Key on the keyboard for screenshot and It wasn't working for some reasons.

Also i Will try and reply, thank you for the fast answer

here, i did what you said and disabled virtualization and wsl, also reconfigured the fivr windows how it was before and also the logs(in this game sessions i had several drops)


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 12, 2021)

You need to check the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box in the FIVR window. Your updated screenshot shows that this box is not checked.

Is there any reason why you have set your PL1 and PL2 power limits to 10W and reduced the maximum CPU speed from 4100 MHz to only 2000 MHz? Instead of killing performance, replace the thermal paste and try to improve the cooling problem. 

TDP Level is not checked so that request is not being sent to the CPU.

Speed Shift is not checked so the Speed Shift MIn and Max values are not being sent to the CPU.

There is usually no need to check the PP0 Power Limit box. Checking this box and setting this power limit to 0 might not be a good thing to do. 

If the above does not fix your PL1 and PL2 throttling problems, look into removing the DPTF driver. Brad explains how to do this.









						Easily Disable Intel DPTF / IPF (Power Throttling) for Good
					

Important: this is no longer necessary for many laptops because ThrottleStop’s “Disable and Lock Power Limits” option can override DPTF. If that doesn’t work, try the follow…




					bradshacks.com
				




What laptop do you have?


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 12, 2021)

i dont think it is a cooling problem, it reach max 90 degrees, while max is at 99, and no there were no reason to set the limit to 10w, you recommend changing that?

I uploaded a new tpl, is it ok? 

i have an hp pavilion 15 dw-0103nl

tried disabling DPTF, but in device manager there isnt anything with that name (even translated to italian, my language)


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 12, 2021)

strepito66 said:


> max is at 99


Your ThrottleStop screenshot shows PROCHOT 95°C. That means HP set the thermal throttling temperature to 95°C. Have a look in the Options window to see if PROCHOT Offset is locked. If you see a lock icon, this setting cannot be changed. If you do not see a lock icon, you can lower the PROCHOT Offset value which will increase the throttling temperature. Setting PROCHOT Offset to 1 will get you a 99°C thermal throttling temperature if this is not locked.

I think Intel renamed their DPTF driver.

In the TPL window, try clearing the Disable Power Limit Control box and set the PL1 power limit to 25W. Not sure if your cooling can handle this. Your HP computer probably sets a lower power limit internally.

Try running another log file while gaming with these new settings.


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 12, 2021)

Tried with prochot to 99, same appearence

also now i cant edit the prochot, the lock appeared


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 12, 2021)

Once PROCHOT Offset is locked, you have to reboot to unlock it. Clear the Lock PROCHOT Offset box and exit ThrottleStop before rebooting so it does not accidentally get locked again. 

Upload a log file tomorrow and I will have a look at it.


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 13, 2021)

here is the log


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 13, 2021)

Your log file shows that the PL1 and PL2 power limits are still dropping down to 8W and 9W. This causes the CPU to throttle significantly so it does not exceed these limits.

It used to be the Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework (DPTF) driver that caused this problem. I am not sure of the exact name for the new driver. It might be called something like Intel Dynamic Power Performance Management. Look around in the Device Manager for anything similar to this. If you find this, do a Google search for how to remove this driver.

I do not have access to any recent laptops with this throttling issue so I do not know how to solve this problem.


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 13, 2021)

it should be under the system section right?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 13, 2021)

strepito66 said:


> it should be


Maybe.

I have zero experience with this problem. Your guess is as good as my guess. Look through the entire Device Manager for anything Intel related.


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 13, 2021)

can it be dynamic tuning generic partecipant?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 13, 2021)

Intel Dynamic Tuning is usually the problem. Here is a video about removing this. I am still watching it. Go to the 1:45 mark where he talks about this.


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 13, 2021)

uninstalled the generic partecipants, i dont have to install the manager and the processor partecipant right?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 13, 2021)

I do not have an answer for your question. Follow the video. You will have to add that registry file so it blocks Windows from reinstalling this driver. Hopefully the IDs are the same.


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 13, 2021)

did it, after rebooting they reappeared, i noticed in the device manager the ID are not the same, like there are some ACPI IDs, but in the reg file its only PCI(and not even the same value, but the other ids are right)


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 13, 2021)

You will have to find the correct IDs and manually install them to the registry so the items are blocked from being reinstalled. Here is the list from his video.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\DeviceInstall\Restrictions]
"DenyDeviceIDs"=dword:00000001
"DenyDeviceIDsRetroactive"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\DeviceInstall\Restrictions\DenyDeviceIDs]
"1"="*INT3400"
"2"="*INT3402"
"3"="*INT3403"
"4"="*INT3404"
"5"="*INT3407"
"6"="*INT3409"
"7"="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_1903&CC_1180"
"8"="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_8A03&CC_1180"
"9"="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_A131&CC_1180"
"10"="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_1603&CC_1180"
"11"="PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_9C24&CC_1180"
```


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 13, 2021)

the number isnt important right?

also, the two partecipants have the same ids

tried to enter manually, but when i rebooted they reappeared


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 13, 2021)

Did you try disabling the Intel Dynamic Tuning service?

Run msconfig and click on the Services tab to see if you can find this service.


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 13, 2021)

yes, disabled that, still power throttle and still dynamic tuning reappearing


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 14, 2021)

strepito66 said:


> still dynamic tuning reappearing


There must be some way to block this from being installed.

Open the Control Panel and make sure Device installation settings is set to No.


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 14, 2021)

That even didnt work, any other ideas? I didnt find anything useful on google


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 14, 2021)

Here is a method to block driver updates but I think you need Windows 10 Pro to access gpedit.exe









						Stop Windows from installing drivers for specific devices - gHacks Tech News
					

Find out how to prevent Windows or users from installing device drivers for selected hardware devices on PCs running Vista or newer versions of Windows.



					www.ghacks.net
				




Here are some tricks to access gpedit if you are using Windows 10 Home. I have Pro so I have not tested this.









						How to Access the Group Policy Editor in Windows Home
					

No need to upgrade to Windows Pro to access advanced settings. Here's how to enable the Local Group Policy Editor in Windows Home!




					www.makeuseof.com
				




Edit - One more trick to block driver downloads. Open regedit and navigate to:


```
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\DriverSearching
```

Set SearchOrderConfig to 0. My computer is set to 1.


----------



## strepito66 (Aug 15, 2021)

i tried with gpedit, no device install folder.
I also upgraded to enterprise, still no device install folder
Tried regedit, didnt fix


----------

